# Picked up work in Long Island and need help



## brewer00psd (Jan 21, 2011)

Guys, I picked up some work in Long Island and need to find some service partners. this will start as early as 1/22/2010 and to extend the remainder of the season. Please contact Rob at (740)751-7088. Please leave a message with your contact information if your call goes to voice mail. Rob or I will call you back.
Thank you.
Matt


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Ohio guys on Long Island? Hmmm... that's one heck of a commute if ya don't find anyone! You also should have posted this last year if you needed someone as soon as 1/22/2010. JMO


----------

